
Why You Must Secure Your Website with TLS - edgartaor
https://medium.com/linode-cube/why-you-must-secure-your-website-with-tls-52156123c4a7#.son2kywcw
======
technion

        Anyone staging an e-commerce website needs to use an EV SSL certificate. 
    

Please stop perpetuating this myth.

